# My new boat, help with maintenance



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

So found this for $1500

Buying it now after a quick run on the water.

The prop seemed pretty beat up so thinking new prop as well as having a once over done on the motor even though it ran great on the water. Any suggestions of who to use?


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Return that boat to it's owner immediately, you stole it...congrats!


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Classic rig and that 3 cyl OMC is bullet proof. I might would consider inspecting where the hull sits on the bunks especially if they're carpeted & saltwater use. Food for thought.


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah I won't lie I was a little worried about the age of the motor but we took it on on the water this thing moves like nobody's business we got about 35 on a plane pretty quick

dumb question how should I go about checking the hull?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Bilge pump, bilge pump, bilge pump. First order to address before you take it out. Aluminum boats have a nasty habit of producing pin holes when sitting on carpeted bunks as Stoker1 pointed out.


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

there is a local trailer pace here in Milton, should I take it there and have them check the bottom and put a different kind of bunk on there?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Put slides on the bunk that won't soak up saltwater. Easiest way to see ifin it leaks, put the plug in it and put about 2-3 inches of water in it and just watch. Make sure it's on level ground.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just feed it good oil and gas. Try to run nonethanol and get the prop checked. That'll soon be a fish killing sled.


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

I appreciate all the advice everybody I just dropped it off at eddies to have the bunks completely redone new brackets everything now who would you guys recommend to give the motor a once over I mean it ran great but everytime I get a new car I have the oil changed so to speak I'd like to do the same with this boat


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

Where Can I grab non ethanol gas here in pace anybody know? also do you guys have a preferred two stroke oil?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

You wont go wrong using Eddie English for trailer work. I run the Penzoil Synthetic that Sam's Club carries and have several friends that do too.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe the Tom Thumb at 90 and Woodbine now has real gas. If your prop is banged up, take it to Accu-Prop in P'cola. If it's not too damaged, they can likely fix it up for you, for a lot less than a new one. You also might consider putting a sacrificial zinc or 2 on the hull to help prevent corrosion. I had an 18' tinny for a few years. Loved it for the most part. It would beat you up on a choppy day though. Great flounder boat. Congrats!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

FLPharmBoy said:


> who would you guys recommend to give the motor a once over


Shane Livingston
850-375-0435

He is mobile, comes to you.


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

A sacrificial what? Zinc?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

FLPharmBoy said:


> A sacrificial what? Zinc?


Yeah, like they put on outboard motors. Any boat dealer would have them. I got mine at West Marine, if memory serves.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

FLPharmBoy said:


> A sacrificial what? Zinc?


This attracts stray electrical currents in the water, and they will corrode, instead of your motor collecting them, and corroding. It protects all vessels, large boats have many of them through out the mechanical underwater components.


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

I will add those to the list, now I need a trolling motor and a fish finder and good to go


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You need a trolling motor


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Zincs are also called Anodes. This pic will give an idea, although this isn't your motor. Yours should already have them on it, but they need to be inspected and changed if corroded.*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Here are some images of what happens to an engine without them:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I remember reading that attaching anodes right to an aluminum hull protects the hull, or at least helps. I put one on my tinny, and never had a problem, at least that I could detect. Maybe BS? I'm no mechanical engineer, but it was cheap insurance.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Phamboy, where are you planning on using your boat? Fresh water, saltwater or both? If you're using in saltwater, there's some other things you have to deal with that just comes with the marine environment. Not so much with fresh water. Let us know and you'll get all the tips you need for keeping you boat in good working order.


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

Got it I'll have the anodes installed asap, having plastic bunks installed now. 

I'm hoping to use it mainly up near Jims fish house in the brackish water area with a few trips onto the bay if it is glass calm.

How do you wash the boat down after? I rinse my gheenoe out with hose water and the trailer too after each trip. Should I soak.the carpet on this boat? Also should I have all the carpet etc removed and have it all glassed?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd get rid of the carpet ASAP.


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

Might be a dumb question, but after pulling carpet do I take it to be glassed? The carpet after plywood was supposed to have been replaced last year and it all looks good but it seems the carpet in the boat would.have the same effect afters the carpet on the bunks.

Any idea on cost to redo boat interior if I pull the carpet?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

You might look at some deck coatings, such as Tuff-coat. Some you can DIY. Heck maybe even check out spray ons, like Rhino Liner, the stuff they spray on truck beds. Whatever you use, I'd keep the color light, so it won't get so hot in the Summer sun.

Jim's is a pretty crappy ramp. I'd check out the Swamphouse or the one on the other side of 90. I forget their name.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm cheap. I'd leave the carpet until it wears out. May be harder to keep clean but that's just part of it. Buy yourself a good pair of earmuffs for the engine flush and a can of saltaway to spray inside the cowling. Will make a yuge difference in a year or two. Take the extra time to get a hexbolt with a grease fitting for your steering and keep it turned where the rod is in the housing when not in use. You can thank me for that little gem in a few years by not having to pull and replace. One thing I've done religously is after I flush my motor, I always trim it all the way down to let the water drain out of the hub and then take it back up just past verticle for storage. This winter, the green stabil should be your best friend.


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

Got a set of dual flush muffs yesterday, so spare the salt away on the interior of the cowl after every run? Do I need to leave the cowl off for a bit after?


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah the carpet and floor are.supposed to only be a year old..... I just don't want to screw up the boat diving into something I've never done. Although it would give me a chance to redo the wiring and check out the plumbing on the three livewells. 

Which I may just offer a $50 with beer and pizza reward for someone to come show me how to set the live wells up right.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I use the spray a couple of times a year is all. Never had an issue doing that but honestly, I can't tell you if that is what is recommended or not. I do flush after every time even if there is only a hint of saltwater.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I have pulled the carpet out of alum Bass boat in the past. It's a Royal PITA. Pretty much the boat had to be taken apart and the panels are cut short to wrap the carpet.

With the carpet removed their were large ugly gaps.


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

Well starting to think this boat wasn't such a good deal just had to drop $1,000 in the trailer between having the axle replaced all new banks that are going to be rubber wrapped everything like that new bracket so new trailer but now I've got 2500 in the boat and I haven't even got my trolling motor or fish finder yet.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the world of owning a boat!


----------

